# Need quick feedback for ordering



## mycrofft (Oct 15, 2008)

BD and Deseret used to make a bloodless IV start device BD caled the "Veniset", where the sharp was attached to a wire stylette. The system was closed, when you would ordinarily withdraw the sharp and blood comes out the Luer lock of an angiocath, in the Veniset you would pull a plastic cap off an injection port and the wire withdrew the sharp through the injection port...no blood out, but the sharp was bobbling on a six inch wire. Does anyone know if this available in an improved form, or any other IV starft system available which does not let blood run out but can be started quickly?


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 15, 2008)

*Found it, BD Saf-T Intima*

Thanks all!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2008)

Doing a quick search of BDs website, it looks like you're describing something similar to the BD Saf-T-Intima™ Integrated IV Catheter.

http://www.bd.com/infusion/products/sti.asp

Edit: ahh, found it while I was looking through their site.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 15, 2008)

*Thanks JPINFV we got it!*

Now....cold fusion??


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2008)

Is there anything Morgan Freeman can't do?


----------

